# IWC Mark vs. Longines Spirit - is the Mark really worth 2x the price?



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey watch gang!

For the longest time now I've been researching the heck out of the IWC Mark XVIII in hopes of picking up on in the near future. Probably the black dial although the blue LPP version is gorgeous too.

That's up until I heard about Longines' new Spirit model, and now I'm not so sure anymore. Seems like their new release was meant to specifically target those shopping for an IWC. I was drawn to the clean flieger design and the history (and I guess prestige) that comes with owning an IWC, but Longines is offering a compelling product at nearly 50% of the retail price for a Mark XVIII. Lots of good things going on - more water resistance, 64hr PR at 7hz, COSC certified, etc. And I'm sure you can get a 15-25% off coupon code from major retailers like Macy's, Bloomingdales, Saks, etc. While the Longines is charming in its own way, I honestly do prefer the tradition and clean design of the IWC, but just not sure it's worth 2x the price anymore. 

Anyone have any first-hand experience cross-shopping or directly comparing the Longines Spirit to the IWC Mark? Which did you choose and why? Your comments will help me out - thanks!


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

I didn't choose either, but I saw both in the shop, if that helps. The two watches seem very similar. Off the bat, the blue Longines Spirit wowed me immediately. The sunburst on the dial is really well done and everything comes together well. I'm not as big a fan of the cutoff three, but luckily my wrist is smaller so I'd go for the 38mm version anyways. IWC on the other hand is solid. I was shopping it against the Tudors while nothing about the IWC jumped out at me, I kept on going back to it. I think it's very well put together and the simple design language of the IWC helps make an unassuming but attractive watch. In contrast, the Longines has a lot more going on. I appreciated the little diamond on the seconds hands lining up with the diamonds on the dial. It seems a bit flashier, little more fashionable vs the more stolid IWC. 

I decided the IWC wasn't for me before even seeing the Longines. The brushing on the case is fantastic, but it clashes with the brushing on the bracelet and that really bothered me. The brushing just doesn't match. It's in a different direction (circular on case, linear on bracelet) and I swear the bracelet brushing is more coarse, but it may just be a trick of the eye. I was disappointed the IWC dial is barely lumed when it looks like the numerals are lumed. 

In contrast, the Longines was more impressive dial-wise. Everything is lumed. It just seems more dynamic and with more depth. I'm not a big fan of the five stars, but could live with them. Wish it had a display back, but that's a personal thing. I was surprised to hear the price - I felt it was low for a chronometer watch with its construction and finishing. 

Going head to head, I don't find major differences between the two in terms of construction. IWC's case is a little more impressive with more beveling and details done, and the brushing on IWC is a hair more detailed than the one on Longines. But Longine's quality is great and the brushing mismatch on the IWC kind of ruined the detailed work they put into it. I felt like IWC was overpriced before seeing Longines. I'm more price sensitive than some people here, and I felt like IWC's asking price was a bit high - especially compared to "peers" like Tudor or even watches from below like Damasko and Longines. 

If it helps, I didn't go with either. Something about the Longines design just throws me off a little, but IWC's value proposition just wasn't there for me.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I am a Longines fan for sure. I looked hard at the new spirit and had to pass, I am not a fan of screw set backs otherwise this would be a great piece. They made some great changes to the look on this version and for sure hit the mark on a nice Pilot’s theme. Longines has done a few that I like but press on backs and screw set just won't do for me.


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

dirtvictim said:


> I am a Longines fan for sure. I looked hard at the new spirit and had to pass, I am not a fan of screw set backs otherwise this would be a great piece. They made some great changes to the look on this version and for sure hit the mark on a nice Pilot's theme. Longines has done a few that I like but press on backs and screw set just won't do for me.


Thanks for the input! What do you mean by the screw set back - is it not as durable or water tight as other case backs? It is supposedly rated to 100 meters


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

soystephen said:


> Thanks for the input! What do you mean by the screw set back - is it not as durable or water tight as other case backs? It is supposedly rated to 100 meters


It still has great WR at 100m however the back uses small screws to attach the back which I feel is not a s good as a screw on back like IWC uses. It's a cheaper way to put a back on and diminishes the overall value to me, I'm sure it helps reduce the costs involved in production and is why Long is using it, a lot of their otherwise great watches use screws or snap on backs sadly.


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

dirtvictim said:


> It still has great WR at 100m however the back uses small screws to attach the back which I feel is not a s good as a screw on back like IWC uses. It's a cheaper way to put a back on and diminishes the overall value to me, I'm sure it helps reduce the costs involved in production and is why Long is using it, a lot of their otherwise great watches use screws or snap on backs sadly.


Ah got it, makes sense. Guess they have to find ways to cut costs somewhere


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

I happened to visit a Longines and an IWC boutique yesterday.

See this post: Boutique hopping in Sydney - lots of pics!.

I tried on two Longines Spirit pieces in blue, 40mm and 42mm chrono. Very nice, well-built, handsome pieces that really capture that "pilot watch" aesthetic. At the IWC boutique, I tried on a couple of watches, but they weren't the Mark XVIII so I can't offer an opinion about them specifically.

However, since you've been hankering for IWC for a long time, you might end up feeling like you're settling for "second best" with the Longines Spirit. Make the effort to see the Spirit and Mark XVIII in the flesh. It's the only way you'll know for sure.


----------



## gball (Jul 11, 2018)

I came very close to buying a Mark XVIII last summer. Literally had my card in hand and ready to walk out of the shop with the watch, but something clicked in me and I told the salesperson I needed to think about it. Glad I did, because as beautiful and timeless as the IWC is, the pricing is a little out of whack for what you get (other than exclusivity I guess).

I'll be honest and say that I still kind of long for the watch, but I think if it happens I will go used or possibly even gray market for it as I just can't see dropping that kind of cash on a simple pilot's watch, no matter how well made or the pedigree.

Unfortunately I have not had an opportunity to put my hands on a Spirit yet (covid) but it looks like a really solid choice for the money, and considering the level of finishing that Longines offers for the price I am betting it's a winner.


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

I have handled both. The Longines Spirit is a terrific watch. Really, just great build quality and the perfect size, lays on the wrist quite comfortably.

The Mark is worth it for the price when you factor in the value retention. Depending on popularity and how many were made, that Spirit may very well be on the receiving end of a Jomashop Holiday sale in the near future. I suppose both watches could suffer that fate (I've seen some really well priced Marks on greys frequently).


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

From your thread on the IWC forum:

_I'm a Longines fan but the Spirit, nice as it is, has a busier dial, and the IWC casework should be several cuts above if that matters to you. I have several Longines new and vintage, and they are excellent, well-built watches that offer a lot of value for the price, which is something of a lost art in the luxury sector, but the detailing of my IWC Pilots is a real pleasure by comparison. May or not justify the difference in cost to you, but maybe worth factoring into any decision._

The Spirit is nice. IMO, the Mk, and especially Spitfire, is nicer. IWC also offer higher resale and an 8-year warranty if purchasing new. Whether that, and the indefinable IWC-ness makes a Mark 1.5/2x as nice, is down to you.


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

Wish I was able to go see one in person - I'm also hesitant to go to a Macy's or department store to check out the Longines since I'm in a major city. Hopefully I can see one in the flesh! 

I've tried on the IWC Mark XVIII before - fits like a glove for me, so I imagine the Longies would wear similarly since it has almost the same dimensions.


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> From your thread on the IWC forum:
> 
> _I'm a Longines fan but the Spirit, nice as it is, has a busier dial, and the IWC casework should be several cuts above if that matters to you. I have several Longines new and vintage, and they are excellent, well-built watches that offer a lot of value for the price, which is something of a lost art in the luxury sector, but the detailing of my IWC Pilots is a real pleasure by comparison. May or not justify the difference in cost to you, but maybe worth factoring into any decision._
> 
> The Spirit is nice. IMO, the Mk, and especially Spitfire, is nicer. IWC also offer higher resale and an 8-year warranty if purchasing new. Whether that, and the indefinable IWC-ness makes a Mark 1.5/2x as nice, is down to you.


I think IWC managed to create a watch with great proportions with the new spitfire lineup. Especially the chronograph... the 41mm feels much better on wrist compared to the 43mm. Only thing I wish is that they were consistent with using all-tan or all-white. The blend of both white and tan is a bit jarring, at least for me.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

To me the IWC looks a bit classier, but if the fit is pretty much the same i'll go with the Longines. The price difference is too much to overcome the fact that the Longines has a 64hr PR, a silicone hairspring, a cosc certificate and 100m WR.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

The Longines also has a 5 year warranty. It's not 8 like the IWC but still pretty good.


----------



## Whitehaar (Apr 17, 2019)

The Mark is a classic and for good reason, for some that is enough. If I was buying the Mark, I'd rather get the spitfire with the in-house movement that helps justify that cost. 

There are a few details on the Spirit that I don't like (stars, caseback) but there's no denying its a killer piece for the money. Applied indices, inner rehaut/bezel and the blue is stunning.


----------



## DESSA (Nov 24, 2020)

debicks said:


> The Longines also has a 5 year warranty. It's not 8 like the IWC but still pretty good.


The 5 year warranty is on the balance spring only.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it is not.

heb


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

If you buy an IWC, buy preowned as they drop in price precipitously. 

I prefer the dial and hand execution of the IWC better. That being said, Having owned the Mark XVIII, it’s not worth 2x more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Either watch you buy you’ll enjoy them. The IWC is more classical while the Longines has a modern flair to it.

I agree with others buy an IWC preowned. You can find plenty of great condition preowned IWCs on sale here at WUS from private sellers and dealers.

And buy the Longines from an AD to get the 5 year warranty.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

ThaWatcher said:


> To me the IWC looks a bit classier, but if the fit is pretty much the same i'll go with the Longines. The price difference is too much to overcome the fact that the Longines has a 64hr PR, a silicone hairspring, a cosc certificate and 100m WR.


Despite my earlier comments i went with the Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince. It just spoke to me and i couldn't resist.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

ThaWatcher said:


> Despite my earlier comments i went with the Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince. It just spoke to me and i couldn't resist.
> View attachment 15819808





ThaWatcher said:


> Despite my earlier comments i went with the Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince. It just spoke to me and i couldn't resist.
> View attachment 15819808


Congrats, and wear it in good health. I also have the Spitfire Auto and both are great, great watches. Helped me to move on my Explorer 1/2 39mm after five years and I have no regrets.


----------



## Wolfgang427 (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats I think you made the right choice.


----------



## ilyfrankh (6 mo ago)

Currently trying to make a similar decision - IWC Mark XV (leaning towards the silver spitfire version) vs. Longines Spirit 37 (champagne). 

I wish IWC made a modern watch with similar proportions to the XV. The XVI / XVIII / XX all wear too big.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

hey guys --- all of you have had soooo much discussion & only 1 pix???
c'mon guys -- esp. OP -- post a pix of the 2 competing watches.....  
thanks...


----------

